# marriage problems



## hunntiffani25 (11 mo ago)

me an my husband are in a bad place bc his been drinking an talking to woman online i need help


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

How long have you been married? Has he always done this?


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Sounds like you need to put your foot down and address the issue. If he doesn’t see any problem with his behavior then you have to leave him. 

Nothing is going to change unless HE understands the problem. Right now, it’s time for you to make the problem crystal clear for him. To set boundaries and expectations. If he doesn’t agree with you, then that’s it.


----------

